# Carlsbad Seapointe Owners meeting/TUG meetup



## klpca (May 10, 2017)

The meeting is coming up on June 10th. According to the newsletter, it begins at 11:00 followed by lunch at noon. I thought I'd start a poll to see who is going and if there is interest in a TUG meetup after lunch for our local non-Seapointe owners. I only have a one bedroom but that would allow me two additional guests - perhaps others could do the same? Let's see who is interested - it would be fun to meet our SoCal neighbors.

FYI - The only reason for the owner/non-owner poll choices is to get a "guest" headcount to make sure that we could get everyone in. Alternatively, we could do another date for everyone.


----------



## presley (May 10, 2017)

I believe I am attending. I am heading out very early the next day for a mother/daughter trip. If I still have a lot to do to get ready for that, I won't go to the meeting. I won't know until the day before. If I do attend, I'd love to see everyone. I would be interested in meeting on another date whether or not I attend the meeting.


----------



## DaveNV (May 10, 2017)

I'm an owner, but live in Washington, and am not able to attend. Maybe next year.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (May 10, 2017)

I'll be there. I have to drive a whopping 5 miles but you guys are worth it!


----------



## SmithOp (May 11, 2017)

I'm coming solo, the wife has a family visit that weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (May 11, 2017)

I'll send Greg a message. He isn't a Seapointe owner but lives in Carlsbad. Ian perhaps but I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## klpca (May 11, 2017)

buzglyd said:


> I'll send Greg a message. He isn't a Seapointe owner but lives in Carlsbad. Ian perhaps but I haven't seen him post in a while.


Perfect. Anyone else that we are missing?


----------



## rhonda (May 12, 2017)

We don't own Seapointe but could/would drive in for a meet up? Thanks!


----------



## skimble (May 19, 2017)

I will be there


----------



## klpca (May 19, 2017)

skimble said:


> I will be there


Perfect! 

I'm off tomorrow - I'll start gathering everyone's name/info and send a pm out to the group.


----------



## b2bailey (May 19, 2017)

klpca said:


> Perfect!
> 
> I'm off tomorrow - I'll start gathering everyone's name/info and send a pm out to the group.


Please include me.


----------



## klpca (May 22, 2017)

OK kids. Here's the latest.

It looks like we have about 10 attending. If you are bringing someone it could be higher - and feel free to bring anyone who would enjoy talking timeshares, lol. It looks like we have plenty of owners to get guests in.

Katherine (klpca) + Art (owners)
Presley (owner)
buzglyd (owner)
SmithOp (owner)
rhonda (non-owner will need to check in with one of the owners)
skimble (owner?)
b2bailey (owner?)
GregT (non-owner will need to check in with one of the owners)

Anyone else? If you have been on the fence, you are welcome to join us. Feel free to comment in the thread or pm me if you would like to attend. You don't need to be an owner, just a tugger.

Here is the Seapointe meeting schedule from the newsletter:

*Saturday, June 10, 2017* at 11:00am PDT, Carlsbad Seapointe Resort, Annual Owners’ Meeting
*Saturday, June 10, 2017* at 12:00pm PDT, Carlsbad Seapointe Resort, Lunch and Owner Expo
I have never been to the owners meeting so I am unsure what the Owner Expo is and how long it lasts - can someone help me here with the best time to start our meetup? Maybe 1:00ish? Later? Do we need time for them to clear out the pool area?

I'm sending out a pm to get people's real names. 

More to come...


----------



## buzglyd (May 22, 2017)

The owner Expo is basically GPX and RCI along with some other vendors will have booths set up. They even offer sales on the same items they put in the new units. I bought a brand new mattress a few years back at the HOA rate. It was a great deal. 

I think 1 PM would be good. The GOFs will have been fed and will scatter shortly after that. We should have plenty of poolside space following lunch.


----------



## GregT (May 22, 2017)

I'm looking forward to this!!  Jonell is probably not going to be able to make it, but I am very happy to meet new TUGgers.   Thanks for the invite!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 24, 2017)

GregT said:


> I'm looking forward to this!!  Jonell is probably not going to be able to make it, but I am very happy to meet new TUGgers.   Thanks for the invite!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


I don't own but live up the street so would be interested in a meeting. Am trying to find an inexpensive EOY unit there for day use.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2017)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I don't own but live up the street so would be interested in a meeting. Am trying to find an inexpensive EOY unit there for day use.



I sent you a PM. 

Dave


----------



## buzglyd (May 25, 2017)

We'll need to pick a meeting spot since we're not all familiar with each other. 

These meetings get pretty packed. This year they're doing the meeting first followed by lunch. 

I'm guessing the GOFs will scatter pretty quickly after they've had their fill. 

If you haven't been, GP will have valet parking in front of Seapointe. The local streets don't offer much parking and it fills quickly. 

I'll probably ride a motorcycle or scooter so I can Roll right to the front.


----------



## DaveNV (May 25, 2017)

Just listed my 1br "C" at Carlsbad Seapointe in the Bargain Deals forum, in case anyone is looking.

Dave


----------



## presley (May 26, 2017)

Too much going on that weekend. I won't be attending the meeting/get together.


----------



## klpca (May 26, 2017)

presley said:


> Too much going on that weekend. I won't be attending the meeting/get together.


Bummer, but I understand.  Next year then.


----------



## klpca (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, this has now bubbled up to the top of my calendar for this week. Yay! My husband and I are looking forward to meeting everyone and putting names with faces.

To recap, we will meet at 1:00ish near the firepit right next to the quiet pool.  I will be wearing a white baseball cap with the words "The Office" on the front of it (Cabo fans will know where this is from). Carlsbad peeps - do you think that we will see any sun this weekend? I'm inland a bit but we haven't been clearing here until almost noon. This year's marine layer is very heavy. 

BYOB (no glass) and some good TUG talking points. I am a recent HGVC owner, so I am looking for insight into that system.

Again, anyone is welcome. Feel free to join in the fun.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 10, 2017)

Looking forward to meeting tomorrow!


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 10, 2017)

The crowd is thinning out.





Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 10, 2017)

Tuggers meeting at the fire pit.






Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Jun 10, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Tuggers meeting at the fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Dave! Great meeting everyone today!


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 10, 2017)

Not one GOF in the bunch!


----------



## GregT (Jun 10, 2017)

Thank you for organizing!  It is great to meet new TUGgers (and to see Buzz again!)

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Jun 11, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Tuggers meeting at the fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you and Buzz. Who are the others?


----------



## klpca (Jun 11, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Tuggers meeting at the fire pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From left to right, GregT, Rhonda, Rhonda's husband, me, Mr. Klpca, Carlsbadguy, SmithOp, Buzglyd. Somehow, we missed B2Bailey in this picture.

It was so fun to talk timeshares yesterday! It's always fun to put names/faces together. The weather was beautiful and Seapointe was a nice place to gather. I appreciate everyone taking time out of their busy Saturday to meet up.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 11, 2017)

klpca said:


> From left to right, GregT, Rhonda, Rhonda's husband, me, Mr. Klpca, Carlsbadguy, SmithOp, Buzglyd. Somehow, we missed B2Bailey in this picture.
> 
> It was so fun to talk timeshares yesterday! It's always fun to put names/faces together. The weather was beautiful and Seapointe was a nice place to gather. I appreciate everyone taking time out of their busy Saturday to meet up.




What a great group! Hope to meet up with you all sometime.

Dave


----------

